# Joy's 1st Birthday :)



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Jo-Jo!!!!
Bisous!!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joy! She is beautiful and looks so happy with her buddies. Don't know how you got her to sit so still at the table, my girl would be feet and head up and gobbling the whole thing, plate included!


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Deber said:


> Happy Birthday Joy! She is beautiful and looks so happy with her buddies. Don't know how you got her to sit so still at the table, my girl would be feet and head up and gobbling the whole thing, plate included!


Thank you!
She was good girl, but just because she never tried those real meat puppy cakes  before. Pandoras box is open now and she is hoping to celebrate her birthday every week at least once ha ha...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday to beautiful Joy!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Joy! All your doggies are beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Joy, wishing you many more healthy, happy birthdays. She's a beautiful girl, great pictures of her celebration.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Joy!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

:--heart: Happy Birthday Beautiful Joy!!! :--heart:


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

:thanks::thanks:
Joy sends kisses to all of you!
This black and white bichon is Joy's best, best friend. His name is Oliver and they spend lots of time together. Westie's name is Lautner and Joy considers him to be a "good" friend, but "good" and not the "best" only because he likes to kill her toys :gotme:. He has issues with teddy bear and squeaky toys ha ha...

:--heart:
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

*TO JOY OUR POKACHAPOC *

*Thank you my love for one year of pure love, of joy and happiness…*
*We did it together!*
*We learned how to walk on the leash; we learned how to play, not to pee at home on the carpet... to behave like a little Lady. Yes, you became a real little Lady...intelligente, obediente and joyfull …*
*And especially we learned how to share happiness every single minute of our life. You saved us from sorrow when we lost your brother and sister one after another in only four days, last April. You gave us hope and wish to continue and to love, love …and survive.*
*Thank you Love!!!*
*You are our precious Love and we are living in the Hope that you will stay with us as long as possible in good health and happiness. We are praying God for it every day.*

*WE WISH YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

*Mom and Dad forever :--heart:*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How could I miss this!?!? Happy 1st Birthday sweet girl, best wishes for happy, healthy and long, long life. Mama (or dad maybe







) made really nice birthday cake.
Sretan rodjendan secerkice moja, sve najbolje da te u zivotu prati. Saljem ti puno poljubaca i zagrljaja.


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Mom gave a recipe, Dad made it and Joy ate her cake ha ha...
Hvala :wavey:


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday  Looks like a fun day with yummy goodies


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Better late than never - Joy, you are beatifull and such a good behaved boy! We celebrate a dog who brings happiness and fills people lives with joy and fun. Happy birthday Joy!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday JoJo - looks like a delicious cake!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Miss Joy. Sorry we're a little late, looks like LOTS of fun !


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

*Jou's second Birthday!*

I was absent but it shouldn't be the reason not to post the photos of my Love's second Birthday. Anyway I am celebrating every Day her Birthday. She brightened my life. With her on my side, I feel that I live a complete Life, something that only humans could never give me like she does! 

I love Her to death, she is my Life. It is as it is and I am happy for that <3

Thank you Joy!!!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy sleeping on the table


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy and Berry. My babies <3


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I love you forever my baby <3


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful young lady! I was little bit confused with the title then I realized mammy was too busy to update. Hope to see more often pictures of your gorgeous girl. Hugs!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Velinka but mommy didn't know how to update ))) Maybe I should open a new one because like this we are invisible )))) 

Love :wavey:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

*All about Joy*

I have a lot of pics of Joy my first Golden baby.... I have a need to post her pics too. She is a wonderful, wonderful little French Lady that I love to death.
She has a little brother Charlie now and I can tell you that she is very happy about that. Together they are doing crazy things in the house and we feel so blessed to have them.

Love & Light to everybody

Joy and her little brother


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I opened a new thread about my Love Joy. You can find it here :

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...6177-all-about-faith-joy-3-a.html#post3654833


----------

